
Timpler – simple way to organize and plan your to-dos and routines - pie6k
My last year&#x27;s goal was to finally release it and I did it on December 31st!<p>Timpler helps you organize your tasks and routines.<p>Besides being a regular to-dos app, it has a lot of smart scheduling features.<p>- It automatically schedules your routines eg. &quot;Read a book 3 times a week&quot; - Timpler will pick the best dates for repetitions
- It creates daily tasks suggestions basing on your current context
- It allows you to plan your entire week in a few simple steps
======
pie6k
App Store link - [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/timpler-to-do-list-
planner/id1...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/timpler-to-do-list-
planner/id1432739728)

